
Everybody thinks about garbage collection the wrong way - prajjwal
https://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2010/08/09/10047586.aspx
======
gus_massa
More discussion in a parallel thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6131786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6131786)
(43 points, 9 hours ago, 27 comments)

